# Deep Green Resistance - 05/15, Bellingham, WA



## veggieguy12 (Apr 25, 2009)

May 15-16, Bellingham, WA
Lierre Keith will be co-leading Deep Green Resistance workshop with Derrick Jensen and Aric McBay. We live in the most destructive culture to ever exist.

In Derrick's talks around the country he repeatedly asks his audiences, "Does anyone think this culture will voluntarily transform to a sustainable way of living?" No one ever says yes. If we really accept the seriousness of the situation, what would that mean for our strategy and tactics? This is the urgent question we will be exploring.

Topics to include: Organizing the Resistance, Bringing It Down:Bottlenecks and Levers, Security Culture, Liberal vs Radical:Some Conceptual Basics.

*Derrick will be speaking on Friday evening* on "The Impending Ecological Revolution."
Admission is $2 for students and *$4 for general admission* (donations acceptable). The talk is at 7PM in Fraser Hall - room 4 of Western Washington University. 

*Saturday is a day-long workshop with Derrick, Aric, and Lierre, from 9AM to 11PM*. The cost is an honor system, *sliding scale, $20-75*. Participants are asked to prescreen themselves to this criteria:
* agree with the premises of Endgame AND
* heard Derrick speak OR
* read Endgame or other of Derrick's books
For more information and *to register, email Dillon at [email protected].*

*ALSO HAPPENING June 26-28, Cummington, MA*

Deep Green Resistance
A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric McBay, Lierre Keith
*Cost is a sliding scale, $150-450,** which includes meals and lodging.* Some work exchange is available. Click here for more information.

Topics to include:
Organizing the Resistance
Bringing It Down: Bottlenecks and Levers
Security Culture
Liberal vs Radical: Some Conceptual Basics
Fighting Future Fascism
Preparing for the Crash
Q & A with Derrick


----------

